# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Karagga - Pyxicephalus adpspersus

## Cap10Squirty

Hey everyone,

I wanted to introduce my P. adspersus - "Karagga." I picked the frog up while in Florida on vacation and made a trip back to Arkansas where the frog rules my desk (from its enclosure). I got the name "Karagga" from a very large Star Wars character....a relative of Jabba the Hutt!

Anyway, I feed Karagga dubia roaches, canadian nightcrawlers (which are real difficult for the frog to grab), hornworms, wax worms, superworms, superworm pupae, and soon Madagascar roaches.

I need help identifying the gender of this frog as this is my first P. adspersus. I do not have an exact on the age of the frog, as the pet store owners were uncertain (figures), but it is probably a couple of months. The weight as of last Sunday was 75 and something grams. I do not yet have an exact head to tail measurement.

Last night I heard Karagga croak from underneath the substrate. It wasn't the deep MOO croak that I have heard on videos and recordings. I can't describe it at the moment other than it being two back to back sounds, but I will keep an ear out for it again.

Here are 4 photos, the one taken on my notebook was from a week ago; the others being from today.


Also, don't mind the hot sauce in the back corner of one of those photos. The frog was not about to get near that! :Frog Surprise: 

I appreciate any help and advice that is given!

----------


## Carlos

Very nice and healthy looking ABF  :Smile:  !  From the head shape would say it's a male, but wait until frog croaks the normal bull call to confirm.  Approximately how long is it from snout to vent (SVL)?  Asking because a couple of it's characteristics point out to the species _P. edulis_.  I'm referring to white spot in tympani, distance between tympani and eye is same or less than eye diameter, and the ridge lines on back are segmented (not continuos).

----------


## Cap10Squirty

Carlos,

I just took out my ruler and the frog is exactly 3.25" SVL.

As far as being a P. edulis, from my research here on the forums and from what I've been seeing I was certain that the P. adspersus has the three green stripes down the back while the P. edulis has one fine stripe and the "bar" from eye to eye. Here is an earlier photo of the frog demonstrating it's colors better (I think Karagga is about to shed its skin tonight because it gets really pale/yellow just before doing so, as it is right now (and for the photos that I have in the above post). 

I see what you're saying though about the shorter ridges and eye-tympani diameter being less than the eye + white spot in tympani. I definitely overlooked these characteristics. I have seen several photos of P. adspersus on this forum that have the white spots and segmented/shorter ridges. Never thought anything of it until now.

This photo was taken on 8-1-2013

----------


## SCF

> Carlos,
> 
> I just took out my ruler and the frog is exactly 3.25" SVL.
> 
> As far as being a P. edulis, from my research here on the forums and from what I've been seeing I was certain that the P. adspersus has the three green stripes down the back while the P. edulis has one fine stripe and the "bar" from eye to eye. Here is an earlier photo of the frog demonstrating it's colors better (I think Karagga is about to shed its skin tonight because it gets really pale/yellow just before doing so, as it is right now (and for the photos that I have in the above post). 
> 
> I see what you're saying though about the shorter ridges and eye-tympani diameter being less than the eye + white spot in tympani. I definitely overlooked these characteristics.
> 
> This photo was taken on 8-1-2013


It is not a P. Edulis, it is indeed a giant. Also looks like a female.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> It is not a P. Edulis, it is indeed a giant. Also looks like a female.


I was pretty sure on the species because the girl at the pet shop had no idea what it was so I spent a few days on this forum digging up photos and info before I purchased the frog.

SCF, I've heard that females have a "chirping" croak or call. Does anyone know what stimuli causes the females to make noises? I am aware about stimuli that cause males to do their thing, but not females...

----------


## SCF

It has not yet been proven why. Some us of would like to think it's them voicing their content and/or happiness.

----------


## Carlos

The baby pic you just posted does look like a _P. adspersus_.  Wish some scientist would complete a genetic DNA review of the whole genus and find out how many of it's species are true and if they are hybridizing.  My Pixie "Duncan" shows both _P. adspersus_ and _P. edulis_ traits and got it as a full grown 3 in. male.  Don't care the species really; but wish differentiating among them was more cut and dry  :Smile:  .

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> The baby pic you just posted does look like a _P. adspersus_.  Wish some scientist would complete a genetic DNA review of the whole genus and find out how many of it's species are true and if they are hybridizing.  My Pixie "Duncan" shows both _P. adspersus_ and _P. edulis_ traits and got it as a full grown 3 in. male.  Don't care the species really; but wish differentiating among them was more cut and dry  .


I see what you're saying. I'm not familiar with the history of studying these frogs, but if it is similar to what I've been seeing in the world of monitor lizards, things are only starting to come to light as far as understanding species and subspecies, proper care in captivity, etc.

----------


## SCF

> The baby pic you just posted does look like a _P. adspersus_.  Wish some scientist would complete a genetic DNA review of the whole genus and find out how many of it's species are true and if they are hybridizing.  My Pixie "Duncan" shows both _P. adspersus_ and _P. edulis_ traits and got it as a full grown 3 in. male.  Don't care the species really; but wish differentiating among them was more cut and dry  .


I completely agree Carlos. It does not look like the "typical" adspersus, I was going to say something to the extent of it looks like yours, but I don't think many have seen yours. Good post.

----------


## Carlos

> I completely agree Carlos. It does not look like the "typical" adspersus, I was going to say something to the extent of it looks like yours, but I don't think many have seen yours. Good post.


Thanks SCF  :Smile:  !  For OP and other's in here that want to see Duncan; here is link, just go to post no. 13: http://www.frogforum.net/member-week...os-mentat.html.

----------


## Lija

that is a very pretty female  :Smile:  and def not edulis.

----------


## NialR35

Not too sure if its a female....I think judging from the first set of pics at this point it could go either way. ANGLES are always deceiving lol.

----------


## Lija

it looks female from all angles to me  :Smile:  looks exactly like mine used to be before, now she is over 6" pretty lady. will do pic update some time soon  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Female.

Does look similar to the Hybrid appearence of Carlos's 3" male.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

Thanks everyone for the comments thus far. I checked Carlos's MOTW thread (good reading btw) and compared his male pixie to this one - I see what you all are talking about the frog being a hybrid.

"She" is a sweet little frog. I'll be sure to update photos, or worthy observations here and there.

----------


## Carlos

> Female.  Does look similar to the Hybrid appearance of Carlos's 3" male.


Yes they look alike and even share the big black eyes.  I'm interested in Karagga's growth rate the following weeks.  Wondering if it will top out bellow 4 in. or keep growing  :Smile:  .

----------


## Carlos

> ...Anyway, I feed Karagga dubia roaches, canadian nightcrawlers (which are real difficult for the frog to grab)...


Interesting, just noted your comment about Karagga and night crawlers.  Duncan has a real hard time biting into night crawlers too; with lots of misses; but once he gets hold of one... it's a goner  :Big Grin:  !  In comparison, Stilgar (GABF) would decimate a dozen in minutes grabbing 2 and 3 at a time  :Smile:  .

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> Interesting, just noted your comment about Karagga and night crawlers.  Duncan has a real hard time biting into night crawlers too; with lots of misses; but once he gets hold of one... it's a goner  !  In comparison, Stilgar (GABF) would decimate a dozen in minutes grabbing 2 and 3 at a time  .


Wow, I would love to see my frog devour nightcrawlers like that...Karagga could spend 5 minutes flicking its tongue at the worms with no success! I bet dusting would help out quite a bit, it just seems that whenever I dust a worm the frog isn't interested in food anymore.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Having trouble sticking the tongue to Night Crawlers can be attributed to a small Vitamin A deficiency. Vitamin A is used to produce the sticky mucus that coats their tongue.  :Smile:  Not a huge issue as long as it doesn't become Short Tongue Syndrome, but this could just be a genetic disadvantage of being a hybrid.

Who knows!

----------


## NialR35

Both of my frogs sometimes have trouble grabbing night crawlers a quick little tip is to make sure you dry them well enough after rinsing the earth off them AND hold the tongs at a horizontal angle to make it easier for them too. On top of the fact that night crawlers produce slime when stressed it makes it worse too but eventually they will grab it. You can also drop them in the water bowl and the frog should be able to grab them from it without problems.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

The frog has no troubles with the various other feeders even at longer distances she is able to snatch them right up. She nabbed a large chunky nightcrawler last night; it made me happy and I think it made her happy too as she smacked her lips for quite some time afterwards  :Wink:  I'll start drying the worms off next time to see if that helps. I can barely keep the worms from sliding out of my feeding tongs so I know for a fact they have a nice and slimy protective coating.

----------


## NialR35

> The frog has no troubles with the various other feeders even at longer distances she is able to snatch them right up. She nabbed a large chunky nightcrawler last night; it made me happy and I think it made her happy too as she smacked her lips for quite some time afterwards  I'll start drying the worms off next time to see if that helps. I can barely keep the worms from sliding out of my feeding tongs so I know for a fact they have a nice and slimy protective coating.


Hahahahah. I recently started using stainless steel ones without the rubber coating because it's a pain to feed night crawlers with them. The regular stainless steel tongs provide a way better grip and the tips are round. If you do that just make sure you keep the tongs away from the frog's mouth in case they go viking on you and try to swallow the tongs.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> Hahahahah. I recently started using stainless steel ones without the rubber coating because it's a pain to feed night crawlers with them. The regular stainless steel tongs provide a way better grip and the tips are round. If you do that just make sure you keep the tongs away from the frog's mouth in case they go viking on you and try to swallow the tongs.


I bet that's what I need to switch to for nightcrawlers. One time I was feeding wax worms using the white rubber tipped tongs and the frog "went viking" on the tongs and I had to rethink my strategy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

> Having trouble sticking the tongue to Night Crawlers can be attributed to a small Vitamin A deficiency. Vitamin A is used to produce the sticky mucus that coats their tongue.  Not a huge issue as long as it doesn't become Short Tongue Syndrome, but this could just be a genetic disadvantage of being a hybrid.  Who knows!


Every day learn something new.  Well, Duncan is on vitamins now and if I note a difference in the weeks to come will update the info.  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## BerserkApe

Boxxie actually drags his worms to the waterbowl to eat them easier. As for flicking his tongue and missing if he was like Boxxie he/she will learn just to bite it instead.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

Here's a photo that my wife took about a week ago. Karagga is eating anything I offer (hornworms, dubias, madagascars, nightcrawlers, wax worms) every other day or so. She does what fat frogs do best - soak in a water dish all night!

I pulled the photo from my wife's instagram account (which is why it's stylized).

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Looks great Garret

----------


## Cap10Squirty

I just heard a deep bellowing MOOOO come from my office! I quickly looked in and heard a second MOOOO from Karagga's tank! I've never heard her make such a deep call. It sounds just like the recording somewhere on this forum. After the second call (which came about 3-5 seconds after the first, I peered in to find her in her water tub looking rather content  :Smile: 

*edit* just heard two more, separated by several minutes the second being a long drawn out croak. I probably won't be able to sleep tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## SCF

> I just heard a deep bellowing MOOOO come from my office! I quickly looked in and heard a second MOOOO from Karagga's tank! I've never heard her make such a deep call. It sounds just like the recording somewhere on this forum. After the second call (which came about 3-5 seconds after the first, I peered in to find her in her water tub looking rather content 
> 
> *edit* just heard two more, separated by several minutes the second being a long drawn out croak. I probably won't be able to sleep tonight


It turned out to be a he not a she then. Congrats

----------


## Carlos

He, he, he, good to know my prediction as a male turned out right, because normally I'm proven wrong  :Big Grin:  !  Please post present pics of Karagga from above and side when you have a chance.  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## Cap10Squirty

Whaaaat!? I thought I read somewhere that females have a call? The frog is not humongous, so perhaps it is like the frog Duncan if it is indeed a male. I'll get photos, weight, and measurements after breakfast.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

Alright, I got several photos. Karagga was very cooperative  :Smile:  I weighed the frog in at 188g (random weight, as I didn't see the frog lose any retained water after taking it out for photos). I also got a measurement of the frog while "flattened" out. 4.75-4.95 inches SVL (took measurements in cm then converted to inches).

Here is Karagga:

*check the last photo - there is still a little bit of the blue marking left around the butt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for pics Garret!  Looks very similar to mine; but Duncan's dorsal ridges run unbroken on his back and his eyes are a bit darker.  I thought Duncan was growing because he got bigger but appears he was just gaining some weight, since it's still below 4 in. even when stretched.

Karagga looks very nice and healthy on the pics and appears pretty docile.  Duncan still fears me; always wonder what treatment he got from humans before me or maybe it's just his nature  :Smile:  .

----------


## Cap10Squirty

I remember that being a difference - Karagga has the discontinuous ridges. I didn't  notice the eye color differences, thanks for pointing that out. 

Karagga quickly dug a burrow and hid once placed back in its enclosure; all I can see is its face smashed up against the wall underneath the substrate. Sometimes it's kind of creepy knowing that its watching from under the soil!
I know for a fact Karagga wasn't treated all too well at the petshop for the first month or two of its life because it lived in a pile of moss, had a pinky once a week, and the owner pinned it to the bottom of the glass aquarium exclaiming "GOTCHA" when I asked to see it! I now handle the frog carefully as if it's a delicate water balloon that could pop haha.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

For the past three evenings I have been hearing loud croaking from my office! Sometimes it's just a single croak, but more often it is CROAK-CROAK pause CROAK. Also, Karagga has been staying in the water nearly 100% of the time (at least whenever I check) - so I frequently change the water now that it is occupied by the little swamp monster.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

The frog has grown a bit since the last photo was posted two months ago. I hear a croak here and there but not as frequent as it used to be a few months ago...

Don't mind the water dish, I took these photos yesterday as soon as the Karagga decided to take half of the substrate into the "pond" with him/her.

----------


## habeeb

aprox how old is ur frog now?? and u know roughly its length STV?? great looking frog...loving the markings on the back of it

----------


## Cap10Squirty

Just less than 9 months old according to the pet shop where I bought the frog, but the girl that sold the frog to me also didn't know what kind of frog it was....so....

But I've had the frog for a little over 4 months. I'll measure the frog next in a day or two  :Smile:  The markings are pretty cool, a little different from other giant's markings.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

Just some photos since it has been a while...Still undecided on gender of the frog, but ever so often I'll hear that deep croak that really sends shutters up my spine if I forgot about that there is a frog living on my desk!

----------


## YoungFrogs412

Nice I enjoyed this thread a lot.  Thanks for sharing!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> Nice I enjoyed this thread a lot.  Thanks for sharing!  
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Thank you and you're welcome! Glad you enjoyed the thread  :Smile:

----------

